# 22 mag handgun?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ive got a 9mm and enjoy shooting it, now i was thinking of a 22 or 22wmr. ruger makes a revolver that interchanges, anyone shoot one? any other ideas or suggestions? maybe something i could atach an optic on. also on a side note what kind of site could i put on my FEG 9mm, its basically a browning highpower, laser?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you cant and wont go wrong with the RUGER SUPER SINGLE SIX

ya its single action,but still cant be beat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 The Single Six is a great gun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been looking at some single six on gunbroker, but I need SG to buy another set of calls first. LOL


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a stainless single six 22 mag with a 6 In barrel. One of my favorite pistols. I squirrel hunt with it almost exclusively these days. Excellent pistol and extremely accurate.

I carry it in a leather cross draw holster and have taken a lot of squirrel and rabbit with it. They do make a model with a scope rail but it's much more fun to shoot open sights with it IMO.

If you find one for a decent price jump on it, it's an excellent shooter.

http://imageshack.us/a/img267/1761/imagepde.jpg


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll have to see what I can find. Not much selection around here. Might have to order one. Gonna wait for the price of wheat to go up first. Lol


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

gona wheat it out eh


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Look at my avatar , this is my favorite gun, Ruger single six hunter. This gun has seen alot of jack rabbits. Shoots great looks good, will last forever.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Love the single six, couldnt get the link I posted above to work, here is a pictures of mine.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to get one of those Kel-Tec PM-30 's...Darn price jumped nearly $200 after they went thru the the top gun/weapons magazine reviews & came out on the A+ side...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

While the Ruger is a great gun, it was out of any budget I put up for handguns. I have a Taurus Tracker 7 shot WMR revolver and love it. I put a Weiner? mount for my red dot and it hits anything I point it at.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just got a ruger single six from my dad .Its been in the family since its 1973 build date and when I got it in original box ,both 22lr and 22mag cylinders and everything that came with it new, it maybe had 100 rounds shot through it . Well Ive put at least another through it and its is an awsome gun . If I wasnt given this one and was in the market for a 22 revolver this would be the one I would buy.


----------

